# Back To NoVa After PCD - where to stay?



## GmanJeff (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm scheduled for 3/10/09 and am beginning to plan the drive back to Northern Virginia. I'd like to drive 2-3 hours after the delivery process is finished, ideally on scenic roads that will allow me to vary my speed as the engine begins to break in, before we stop for the night. I'd like to complete the drive the next day, before nightfall. For those who have made this trip, what routes and hotels do you recommend? The BRP for at least some segment of the trip sounds like a good way to go, with perhaps Rt. 29 later on?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Go north on Hwy. 25 from Greenville to SC Hwy 11. Go west on Hwy 11. to Hwy. 276. Take 276 to Brevard NC. As you are leaving Brevard, take Hwy. 276 through the Pisgah National Forest to the Blue Ridge Parkway. From there, go north to Virginia. Travel time to Brevard should be approx. 90 min. (more or less). Spend the night in Asheville, it will take about 2.5 hours.

GT


----------



## GmanJeff (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, George, for the suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As GeorgeT stated, I would head up 276 to the parkway. Attached are some directions up to the Blue Ridge Parkway. The parkway closes sections at times so it's always a good idea to give them a call to check on closures 828-298-0398.


----------



## GmanJeff (Jan 19, 2009)

I appreciate the directions, Jonathan. I'll definitely give this a try, and will hope that the Parkway is open then. I'm very much looking forward to my visit to the Center and to my new 335i xDrive. Having some scenic and fun roads on the way back home will be a great bonus.


----------

